# whirpool duet front-loading washer F-30



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just looked it up and it sounds like its a dispenser motor malfunction. they say its an inexpensive fix.


----------



## robert1633 (Jun 29, 2009)

chilimaiden said:


> What does F-30 mean? I am pretty sure the code is F-30. My cycle will start, but it doesn't finish. The softener doesn't go in at all. What is happening?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


This problem is caused by the diverter arm. Open the top of the washer by removing the screws in the back. Once removed you will see the detergent mixer box and an arm on a cam. sometimes by just readjusting this arm you can fix the problem. run the unit through its cycles and when it gets to the dispenser just gently nudge the arm If this does not work the mechanism needs to be replaced. Usually when this error occures it will have a grinding or popping sound.


----------

